# Preferred Hand Gun Protection Against Pigs Etc.



## dattgog (Oct 24, 2012)

Was recently bow hunting and as the sun set a pack of pigs came in close. They wer pretty much all around me and although they did not know I was there they had me pinned. I did not have a gun, just a bow with a few arrows which felt pretty pointless (pun intended) with the big pigs around. With it completely dark I finally screamed loud and ran as fast as I could back to the truck.

There are also snakes, bobcats and a few mountain lions around so I am looking for a hand gun that has knock down power to deter/phase/kill a 250+ pound pig or a big cat.

Any recommendations?


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Ruger 44 mag Alaskan*

In a cross draw holster it seems to disappear...even riding in a truck. Load with some snake shotshells and some hog killah bullets and you are done.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

dattgog said:


> Was recently bow hunting and as the sun set a pack of pigs came in close. They wer pretty much all around me and although they did not know I was there they had me pinned. I did not have a gun, just a bow with a few arrows which felt pretty pointless (pun intended) with the big pigs around. *With it completely dark I finally screamed loud and ran as fast as I could back to the truck.*
> 
> There are also snakes, bobcats and a few mountain lions around so I am looking for a hand gun that has knock down power to deter/phase/kill a 250+ pound pig or a big cat.
> 
> *Any recommendations?*


LOL. Yes, find a different method to spook the hogs off and maybe don't wear the pink panties under your camo the next time.  
(I assume you're joking so have to play along)

As for the handgun, I like the Ruger sp100 or sp101. Good trigger, cost efficient, and plenty of power for the pigs.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Glock 10mm. XD 45. 1911 .45/10mm.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

My son was in the same situtation a month ago BUT he had his XD 40, said at one point he had bow in one hand n pistol in other, hogs passed 23-30 yrds behind him, he never saw them. You gonna have to put a cpl of rnds into a good size hog, I would go auto all the way although your not gonna have much time when theys in your face...WW


----------



## deerslayer64d (Aug 20, 2006)

S&W 29-2. 8 3/8 barrel in 44 mag


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

S&W Mdl 66, 4"bbl, stainless .357 Mag and/or Mdl 19, round butt, 2" barrel, .357 Mag


----------



## fillet (Dec 2, 2010)

*00*

Might want to quit watching all the discovery channel shows about the wild hogs that run in packs searching for people to eat. Thanks for the laugh though the image of a grown man running screaming through the woods over some pigs did give me a good laugh.. I kind of feel sorry for the poor pigs you probably scared the @$#% out of them.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

fillet said:


> Might want to quit watching all the discovery channel shows about the wild hogs that run in packs searching for people to eat. Thanks for the laugh though the image of a grown man running screaming through the woods over some pigs did give me a good laugh.. I kind of feel sorry for the poor pigs you probably scared the @$#% out of them.


I've walked "through" many packs on the way to the truck after dark when they're in the road feeding. They always scatter both ways. Same with javelina but those stupid things are half blind or something because they always stop and stare for a while, pop their jaws and then once they finally realize what you are they freak out and split. Sometimes you gotta throw a rock at them though.

We did have an "incident" when I was about 10 after sneaking up on a pack of feeding hogs, I accidentally put a .243 through the hip of a baby hog while aiming for the mother (range about 15 yards). Gunsmoke filled the air like fog and in the end there were 9 dead hogs with the sows ranging from medium to extremely large.


----------



## bdub25 (Feb 1, 2011)

Springfield XD 9mm


----------



## SpeckReds (Sep 10, 2005)

I carry a variety of pistols in the field and on the ranch. First I do not really carry them for protection from anything in general. But if needed then ok. I carry them in case I come across pigs or predators to shoot. We tend to have random groups of pigs just pop out on the roads on the ranch especially at night. Pistol is the quickest way to get a shot at them. Yes they are mean and yes they will rarely attack, but mostly they run from you. I am trying to kill them not find protection from them.

1st picture. My favorite is a Ruger .44 mag. Super Redhawk with 9 1/2 barrel. It is a great hunting pistol. With that long barrel it is like shooting a rifle. It is big so not the best for the tree stand/ bow hunting, but any other time it is my preference. I had a custom old western style holster made for it, so it is comfortable to carry. Killed a couple of pigs with it last week at the ranch. 

2nd picture is a Ruger .357 GP100 with a 6inch barrel. It is not so big and will get the job done. Tend to carry it a lot around the ranch and in the stand.

3rd Hk .40 usp compact. Small and easy to carry anywhere. I carry it with me when in a tree stand etc. 

I use others these are just my top 3 picks.
Overall I prefer the revolvers when hunting to the semi-autos. To each his own just my preference. 

Be sure you are not carrying a pistol while bow hunting during bow only season.


----------



## kmarv (Mar 25, 2006)

You can carry a pistol during bow only season IF you have a CHL...


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

kmarv said:


> You can carry a pistol during bow only season IF you have a CHL...


or while hunting a ranch overrun with illegals.

(OK, so I made that part up)


----------



## mgeistman (Jun 13, 2012)

Glock 27 compact 40cal


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

9mm doesn't do too well on hogs, don't ask how I know. If you've got to have a semi-auto I'd go all the way up to 10mm.



kmarv said:


> You can carry a pistol during bow only season IF you have a CHL...


...and what if I'm just hunting hogs?


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Man those evil pigs will hunt you down and eat you.... just like a big ol' grizzly.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Shoot self defense loads if you really want to kill the pigs.

John


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

kmarv said:


> You can carry a pistol during bow only season IF you have a CHL...


I would think you can carry during Archery season IF your pig huntn...WW


----------



## chazenreds (Jun 9, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> I would think you can carry during Archery season IF your pig huntn...WW


As long as you don't have a bow with you.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

chazenreds said:


> As long as you don't have a bow with you.


 Interesting. With hogs being a non game animal, I wonder why this would apply.

Hell, I wonder why it applies anyway. If a GW can't tell the diff between an arrow wound and a gunshot wound, they may be in the wrong profession.


----------



## Folsetth (Jan 18, 2007)

My recommendation is to give up hunting and take up cheerleading, dancing, basket weaving, etc.
Just kidding, I hope you are too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

chazenreds said:


> As long as you don't have a bow with you.


No, you can have the bow and field points, but no broadheads. To an ethical hunter, it is a ridiculous law. Don't remember if the law always existed, but I've carried during bow season for over 30 years, before CHL existed.

The law exists because yay-hoo's have tried to gun-shoot a deer and then stick an arrow in it.

However, the law, like most, only punishes the honest, ethical masses.

As far as a carry pistol for hogs, check out the *HENRY Mare's Leg*. You can only get the large caliber in the brass receiver, which is more expensive. If you cant find one, lemme know, I have the president of Henry's email address.


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Rock Island Armory .22 TCM
Google it and check out the ballistics. Also YouTube video ".22 TCM watermelon test"


----------



## SuperflyMD (Sep 26, 2009)

I really love my Taurus 444 Ultralite. It's a huge 44 mag revolver primarily made of titanium, has a beautiful fiber optic sight, and only weighs 28 ounces. It's primarily designed for people backpacking or hunting out in bear country. Kicks a bit with mags, but not as bad as you'd think. I shoot 44 express at the range and 44 mag in the field.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Wow, like that Rock Island.


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

Just about any round will put a pig down coupled with a good shot placement, it is just those bullet proof vests that make them hard to keep down.
Just joking guys......thank God for them.

Tinman


----------



## fishingwithhardheadkings (Oct 10, 2012)

All you have to do is stand up or get down from the stand and they will scatter all over the place. I'm still laughing about the running to the truck part!


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

A 180 grn HP 40 S&W will roll a 200lb pig....ask me how I know. LOL In these economic times, we need to make wise purchases...w/ that being said, any auto loader in 40, 45 or 10mm will get the job done.  And.....of course we know the famous 44 mag will definately get it done !


----------



## rattletrap (Sep 9, 2005)

fillet said:


> might want to quit watching all the discovery channel shows about the wild hogs that run in packs searching for people to eat. Thanks for the laugh though the image of a grown man running screaming through the woods over some pigs did give me a good laugh.. I kind of feel sorry for the poor pigs you probably scared the @$#% out of them.


lmfao !!!!

X2


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

just getcha a coupla good dogs...
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=458955


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Glock 10mm


----------



## RED DOG OUTFITTERS (Sep 23, 2009)

I carry a simple little .22 
when my buddy and I are hunting, If we see human hunting hogs or a cougar or even zombies, the 22 should work great...


All,that I have to do is shoot my buddy in the leg.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Has anyone ever heard of an adult getting attacked by wild hogs, bobcats, lions, or terrifying yotes?
You dont need protection. You are the top of the food chain. They are all scared of you.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> Has anyone ever heard of an adult getting attacked by wild hogs, bobcats, lions, or terrifying yotes?
> You dont need protection. You are the top of the food chain. They are all scared of you.


I got treed by a pack of feral dogs when I was 20 on some public land.
I was walking back from a morning wood duck shoot and they came after me. I climbed a tree and waited about an hour before I opened up on them. 
As far as yotes pigs and such, never had one come after me unless provoked and that was pigs a coupla times. 
Most recent was while duck hunting dam b on the dried up lake bed. I caught a piglet I had separated from the family. She ran away at first (the sow), but then gained her courage. She didn't make it within 75 yards and my slug found her forehead.
So, only when provoked. If I'd have left that pigle alone that sow would a just turned and run as usual.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I too have been run up a tree on a boar that broke out after baying, its not that they attack but they will hook you as they run by or over you. Its always good to pick out a tree close to where ones bayed or caught before going in. Its for sure a 'in your face' type thang...holding a squeeling pig is the best way I know of to get attacked tho...WW


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

bigfishtx said:


> Has anyone ever heard of an adult getting attacked by wild hogs, bobcats, lions, or terrifying yotes?
> You dont need protection. You are the top of the food chain. They are all scared of you.


Mountain lions have killed people. Usually joggers or bike riders that trigger the lions pursuit instinct. And no, I'm not a biologist, pursuit instinct is my own made up jargon. I might coin that though. I like it. Heh.

Only case I've heard of regarding coyotes happened in Colorado. Teen age track standout was out for a run one evening and the coyotes did eat him.

They all do share the same common situation though. Human encroachment into former wilderness areas. So the rogue lions and yotes were desensitized to humans. I agree with you 100 percent that lions/coyotes that aren't used to humans would run off as soon as they caught your scent.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Mtn lions have attacked people in places where they are protected, and lost their fear of humans. California has problems, and there have been several attacks in Big Bend. Again, all places where they are protected and do not fear humans, in fact, many time humans have been feeding them. 
I have lived inthe country my whole life and the only attacks I have heard of in These parts is from rabid animals.
If a pack of hogs stumbles up on you all you need to do is say howdy and they will run for cover.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> Mtn lions have attacked people in places where they are protected, and lost their fear of humans. California has problems, and there have been several attacks in Big Bend. Again, all places where they are protected and do not fear humans, in fact, many time humans have been feeding them.
> I have lived inthe country my whole life and the only attacks I have heard of in These parts is from rabid animals.
> If a pack of hogs stumbles up on you all you need to do is say howdy and they will run for cover.


i usually poke them with a stick, then sit down and have a conversation with them.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

.40 semi auto Glock or S&W


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

.22 TCM. It is an amazing little round and the 1911 style frame carries 18+1. **** a 150 pounder last weekend and stopped her dead in her tracks. 40 gr bullet+2077 fps= COMPLETE DEVESTATION!


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

For autos
- 10mm

For revolver
- .357
- .44

I personally use a Ruger sp101 .357 when tracking hogs, you can load it with some pretty stout rounds.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I've dispatched many big hogs with a 22 BUT they were in a trap or pen, I for one would not depend on a 22 for protection on a pizzed off grown hog >without a perfect shot you could be in trouble...WW


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

dattgog said:


> Was recently bow hunting and as the sun set a pack of pigs came in close. They wer pretty much all around me and although they did not know I was there they had me pinned. I did not have a gun, just a bow with a few arrows which felt pretty pointless (pun intended) with the big pigs around. With it completely dark I finally screamed loud and ran as fast as I could back to the truck.
> 
> There are also snakes, bobcats and a few mountain lions around so I am looking for a hand gun that has knock down power to deter/phase/kill a 250+ pound pig or a big cat.
> 
> Any recommendations?


Check into the Umberti .357. An inexpsenive gun & plenty of power.

Nothing safer than a single-six. Keep five in the chamber. Have three rounds of snake shot, and two bullets. Sweet looking gun. It makes me feel like a cowboy when I'm on the ranch. Shot the bad-boy below while riding the ATV.

Hey, just sayin ... I may be a city-boy, but you don't call 'em a 'pack of pigs.' Try a sounder or a passel.


----------



## mattintexas40k (Jul 18, 2011)

I carry my CC pistol- Glock 27, which is a 40 cal., but in the woods I use a 15 round magazine from a Glock 22. Looks abit funny but works great. I just carry it on my hip anytime I'm hunting, never know what you are going to come across and it will stop whatever I can hit.


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

.357sig..."holler"points......= dead hogs


----------



## Buscadero (Oct 22, 2010)

I pack this old 1957 vintage S&W 44 mag....


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

Glock 10mm


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Taurus judge hands down all day every day. Best ranch gun everybody.45 colt and .410 shotgun shell. Stops snakes deer hogs and everything.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Buscadero I want the grips off of that .44 

I carry different handguns when I'm in the woods. Might be a Model 29 one day or a .45 auto another, or maybe a S&W K-22 if I'm squirrel hunting or in a plinking mood, but what letsgofishbro said is a fact; for every day use, snakes, hogs, whatever that Judge is a hard weapon to beat.

TH


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

I've killed 2 small hogs with a single shot in the head from a Glock Model 23 in 40 S&W, they dropped like sandbags.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I must be missing something because in my 50+ year of hunting, living on a ranch, hog hunting, hog doggin, etc, I have never been "attacked" by any wild animals. I carry a pocket knife and feel **** safe. I worry a lot more about being attacked in the city by thugs.


----------



## paulss (Aug 16, 2007)

Sounds like someone's been watching too much American Hoggers. The only time I've had one charge me was when I was much younger and dumber and climbed into a big circle trap that I thought had a couple of little football-sized piglets in it. As I mentioned, it was a BIG circle trap with brush inside of it and I didn't notice their 200 pound momma was in there also. For a big guy, I can move pretty quickly if sufficiently motivated and cleared the top just in time. And, except for a change of underwear, no damage was done. 

I've been around and through lots of hogs and they always have left in a hurry if they were aware of me. I usually carry my KelTec PMR 30 stuffed with solid points. If I can't kill it or run it off after 25-30 rounds of 22 mag, I guess I'm toast. It's worked well for me so far.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

dattgog said:


> Any recommendations?


I suggest you grow a pair. No seriously in the heat of the moment, hitting a pig at a full run if you had to in the dark, much less anything else trying to "eat you" probably isn't going to do anything more than be really loud.

We go in face to face with them often with AR's at close range, flush them and shoot them running and even in really good sunlight in thick brush, you're not killing more than 2 or 3 at a time out of 20. Those things can MOVE.

You're best bet is to get up on a tree limb.

But, I prefer Sig-Sauer.



fillet said:


> Might want to quit watching all the discovery channel shows about the wild hogs that run in packs searching for people to eat.


And this ...


----------



## HBR (Aug 6, 2007)

Cold steel boar spear


----------



## bobbycocano (Oct 24, 2007)

I got charged by a pig earlier this year. The pig was not in a trap or anywhere near a fence and it was completely unprovoked. (wasn't chasing them and he wasn't wounded.) Dont get me wrong it is rare. I think this guy was just the dominant pig in the area and used to chasing off everything else. Had a bunch of piglets and sows behind him but I was 50+ yds from any of them... I didn't think they would charge either until it happened.


----------



## sargentmajor (Sep 13, 2012)

*Hog Dog with Python*

A hogs worst nightmare.....Cool Hand Kepler


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I've heard of kicking a dead horse, but ya'll had to dig this one up to kick it, again.


----------



## cgerace19 (Jul 17, 2008)

sargentmajor said:


> A hogs worst nightmare.....Cool Hand Kepler


that dog has a taste for a fine gun


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

bobbycocano said:


> I got charged by a pig earlier this year. The pig was not in a trap or anywhere near a fence and it was completely unprovoked. (wasn't chasing them and he wasn't wounded.) Dont get me wrong it is rare. I think this guy was just the dominant pig in the area and used to chasing off everything else. Had a bunch of piglets and sows behind him but I was 50+ yds from any of them... I didn't think they would charge either until it happened.


Got charged by one? How bad were you hurt? Since a hog can outrun you I assume he got you or you shot him?

Hogs have terrible eyesight, he may not have even known what you were till he smelled you.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

I pack a Sig 1911 in 45 Super. That puts 45 Colt hot-load ballistics into a semi-auto format. It pushes a 200 gr slug @1285 fps.

I could load 250 gr bullets if I wanted to but the 200's work fine thus far.


----------

